# Am I a Pervert?



## Splash Log (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm not a writer, and this isn't supposed to be entertainment. I need to get this off my chest...

It was roughly 5 years ago, I was 15 at the time. I was over at my cousin's place playing videogames all day; GTA: London specifically. I have fond memories of that game, the sheer freedom and chaos you can accomplish was unheard of when it came to video games.

Anyway, that has nothing to do with this confession.. err, story. It was late, and I was fatigued from all that gaming. I decided to sleep over, my cousin didn't mind. His kid sister was with us, she was around 11. She was sort of a tomboy; always hanging out with her brother, playing video games. She was easy on the eyes, tan skin, firm body. Long black hair, and some big brown innocent eyes. I always felt like she had a crush on me, I didn't feel the same way though.

We were all sleeping in the same room. Me and my cousin shared a bed, we slept at opposite ends. His feet met my face, and my feet met his. I suppose we thought it would be less gay that way. His sister slept on a mattress on the floor. She was always afraid of sleeping alone.

I remember waking up in the middle of the night, around 3:00 AM; I needed to pee. I relieved myself in the toilet, and went back to the bedroom. I saw my kid cousin sleeping on her back, wearing some sort of night gown.

I don't know what got into me... I locked the door. I made sure my cousin was asleep. I went over to his sister, and stared at her tight butt for a while. I started poking it, softly, harder and harder. I also whispered her name into her ears. I wanted to make sure she was asleep.

I lifted up her gown, revealing her cute girly panties. I slowly pulled down her panties, trying not to wake her. She had the perfect ass, it was amazing. I had to feel it up, so I started groping her buttocks. They felt pretty good, very firm and tight. This was my first physical contact with a girl, so I was pretty excited. I started making my way down to her vagina. I honestly wasn't sure what it looked like, and it was hard to reach from the back. She let out a soft moan. I freaked out, and quickly pulled up her panties.

I would've been in deep shit if she woke up. She didn't, but I didn't have the guts to go on. I remember my fingers smelled like shit, and I used to wash them cosntantly after that event.

I'm sure you were expecting some kind of climactic ending to this short tale, but there isn't one. I felt very guilty about groping my little cousin, and I've tried to ignore what happened ever since. It's almost fading from my mind, like it never happened. I sure sound like a pussy, don't I?

There's this other time when I played with my little cousin's penis while he was asleep too... But that's another story. I am a pervert...


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2007)

Well according to your age beside your name you were an 18 year old raping an 11 year old girl so that does mean you are incesteral pervert rapist who should in most scenarios be physically castrated then stoned to death, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 2, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Well according to your age beside your name you were an 18 year old raping an 11 year old girl so that does mean you are incesteral pervert rapist who should in most scenarios be physically castrated then stoned to death, but thats just my opinion.



Its just somebody having fun dude, there is no way that story is real.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 2, 2007)

Somebody ban this idiot.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 2, 2007)

Its funny though. "Big brown innocent eyes" Lawl*1000


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 2, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Well according to your age beside your name you were an 18 year old raping an 11 year old girl so that does mean you are incesteral pervert rapist who should in most scenarios be physically castrated then stoned to death, but thats just my opinion.




If you read my story you would see that I was 15 at the time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> If you read my story you would see that I was 15 at the time.



According to your age in your profile, you are now 23.  5 years ago would make you 18.  Your story says 5 years ago you were 15.  So which is it?


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a Fetus Fetish....







That is me when the surgery is complete


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> I remember my fingers smelled like shit,
> There's this other time when I played with my little cousin's penis while he was asleep too... But that's another story. I am a pervert...


Your a sick demented human. 

I laughed though.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 2, 2007)

I was waiting for the fresh prince of bel-air tune to kick in.  You were 15, I mean it's not something you should be proud of but as long as you know better now I think you can put it behind you.  The only creepy thing about this story is that you're still saying that she had a "perfect ass."  Maybe you meant that you felt that way back then, but it could be taken out of context if that's how you meant it.  If you still feel that way today, it's beyond perverted and downright creepy 

and that's coming from ME


----------



## KelJu (Sep 2, 2007)

Do you guys really believe this shit? This has to be someone from bannedland returning for some fun. Who the hell in their right mind would post an incest cousin story on their first week here?


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 2, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Do you guys really believe this shit? This has to be someone from bannedland returning for some fun. Who the hell in their right mind would post an incest cousin story on their first week here?



 he who shall not be named


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 2, 2007)

Any sexual contact with a family member is not only perverted, but fucking disgusting.  I award you no points and may god have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 2, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Any sexual contact with a family member is not only perverted, but fucking disgusting.  I award you no points and may god have mercy on your soul.



Thanks Drew Carey but we all know the points dont matter anyways.  Stop flamming me because i am new.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 2, 2007)

what exactly is a splash log?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 2, 2007)

You're a legend amongst the hitters.  They even put a picture of you on the wall ... visible at the end of this clip.

You had to fuck it all up by making this pimp slap video ...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> what exactly is a splash log?



Ya know that poop that drops just right and gets your hiney wet?




That's my guess.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 3, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> Thanks Drew Carey but we all know the points dont matter anyways.  Stop flamming me because i am new.



   
ok, either this is someone from around here pulling a prank on us or this guy is awesome, all pedofilia incest aside


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 3, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Ya know that poop that drops just right and gets your hiney wet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was kinda thinking that


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 3, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Ya know that poop that drops just right and gets your hiney wet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tingnting (Sep 3, 2007)

Give the guy a break.. He's obviously the Son of a Rapist & his mother must be a Crack-whore. He gonna be guaranteed a shit life from day 1.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 3, 2007)

You want some cheez on that copypasta?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Do you guys really believe this shit? This has to be someone from bannedland returning for some fun.



Given that the words are spelled correctly and the post is grammatically correct, I can eliminate at least one person right off the bat.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 3, 2007)

What's wrong with kissing cousins?


*Charles Darwin & Emma Wedgewood: A Cousin Couple* 


> "When the principles of breeding and of inheritance are better understood, we shall not hear ignorant members of our legislature rejecting with scorn a plan for ascertaining by an easy method whether or not consanguineous marriages are injurious to man."
> 
> 
> ~ Charles Darwin. (1871)


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 3, 2007)

*Facts About Cousin Marriages*

1- 26 states allow first cousin marriages; most people can marry their cousin in the US. 

2- US prohibitions against cousin marriages predate modern genetics. 

3- No European country prohibits marriage between first cousins. It is also legal throughout Canada and Mexico to marry your cousin. The U.S. is the only western country with cousin marriage restrictions. 

4- Children of non-related couples have a 2-3% risk of birth defects, as opposed to first cousins having a 4-6% risk. Genetic counseling is available for those couples that may be at a special risk for birth defects (e.g. You have a defect that runs in your family) In plain terms first cousins have at a 94 percent + chance of having healthy children. Check the links section for more information on genetic counselors. The National Society of Genetic Counselors estimated the increased risk for first cousins is between 1.7 to 2.8 percent, or about the same a any woman over 40 years of age. 

5- Second cousins have little, if any increased chance of having children with birth defects, per the book "Clinical Genetics Handbook?????? courtesy of the March of Dimes. 

6- The frequency of cousin marriages in the USA is about 1 in 1,000. The frequency of cousin marriages in Japan is about 4 in 1,000 

7-  It is estimated that 20 percent of all couples worldwide are first cousins. It is also estimated that 80 percent of all marriages historically have been between first cousins! 

8-  In some cultures, the term cousin and mate are synonymous. 

9-  Albert Einstein married his first cousin. And so did Charles Darwin, who had exceptional children. 

10-  Franklin D. Roosevelt, the longest serving US president in history married his cousin (not a first cousin, however they shared the same last name). 

11-  Leviticus 18 lists all forbidden sexual relationships. Cousin relationships are not included. 

12-  God commanded many cousins to marry, including Zelophehad's 5 daughters, Eleazar's daughters, Jacob (who married both Rachel and Leah, first cousins), and Isaac and Rebekkah (first cousins once removed) 

13-   It is likely that Joseph and Mary -- Christ's earthly parents were first cousins. 

14-   Current studies indicate that cousin couples have a lower ratio of miscarriages -- perhaps because body chemistry of cousins is more similar. The verdict is still out. 

15-  We are all cousins. No two people are more distantly related than 50th cousins.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 3, 2007)

This isn't a status quo issue, although it does factor in. First of all, inbreeding increases the risk of genetic diseases. 

Most likely, people of old noticed that couples who married within the family often had fucked up kids which is why it become taboo. It had a legitimate reason, but we only knew it to be gross. We don't know why its gross, it just is. Well its gross because we are taught that it is gross, and with good reason.  

To sum it all up, it is not cool to fuck someone of the same bloodline.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> To sum it all up, it is not cool to fuck someone of the same bloodline.



Umm I never said I fucked my cousins sister. Please dont type words into my mouth.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2007)

You finger popped her in the ass! The proof was in your smelly fingers!

Tell me, would you hit it now?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 4, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> Umm I never said I fucked my cousins sister. Please dont type words into my mouth.



And I never said you did, so back off pedofreak.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 4, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> Umm I never said I fucked my cousins sister. Please dont type words into my mouth.



isnt your cousins sister your cousin? what you did do was molest a little girl that your related to. yes you are a pervert. yes, you need counciling, and yes we are going to make fun of you if you continue down this road of sharing this stuff with us


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 4, 2007)

you cousin sounds hot.  Post pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Sep 4, 2007)

You are a pervert clown






YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 5, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> isnt your cousins sister your cousin? what you did do was molest a little girl that your related to. yes you are a pervert. yes, you need counciling, and yes we are going to make fun of you if you continue down this road of sharing this stuff with us


Take it a step farther than that.  What really makes you a perv is that you THOUGHT of doing it.  It was an urge from the part of your brain that sends out the go touch that ass signal.  The difference between a perv and a child molester is a perv says "whoa ... that would be fucked up" and kills the urge.  You ... on the other hand ... you didn't stop yourself.  You answered the signal to touch that lil cousin of your's ass so you are a perv AND a child molester.

If I was her daddy and found out about it you would disappear. Everyone  would be all "Hey ... anyone seen Splash Log?"


----------



## PreMier (Sep 5, 2007)

no shit.. sick fuck


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Take it a step farther than that.  What really makes you a perv is that you THOUGHT of doing it.  It was an urge from the part of your brain that sends out the go touch that ass signal.  The difference between a perv and a child molester is a perv says "whoa ... that would be fucked up" and kills the urge.  You ... on the other hand ... you didn't stop yourself.  You answered the signal to touch that lil cousin of your's ass so you are a perv AND a child molester.
> 
> If I was her daddy and found out about it you would disappear. Everyone  would be all "Hey ... anyone seen Splash Log?"



my "Urge" was to do a whole lot more then that and I stopped. So arnt I just a perv?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> If I was her daddy and found out about it you would disappear. Everyone  would be all "Hey ... anyone seen Splash Log?"


----------



## KelJu (Sep 5, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> my "Urge" was to do a whole lot more then that and I stopped. So arnt I just a perv?



If you even have the urge, you should kill yourself for the sake of humanity. It won't be long and you will be a full blown pedophile.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> If you even have the urge, you should kill yourself for the sake of humanity. It won't be long and you will be a full blown pedophile.



Jesus fucking christ I was 15 @ the time she was 11. I dont want to touch 11 year olds now.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 6, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> my "Urge" was to do a whole lot more then that and I stopped. So arnt I just a perv?


You touched her, you're a pederast...


----------



## Delusional (Sep 6, 2007)

man...wtf..?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 6, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> Jesus fucking christ I was 15 @ the time she was 11. I dont want to touch 11 year olds now.


Even as a 15 year old I never dated someone 2 years younger.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 6, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> Jesus fucking christ I was 15 @ the time she was 11 and it was the best ass I ever had. I  want to touch 11 year olds boys and girls from now on.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 6, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Sep 6, 2007)

bio-chem said:


>


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


>


----------

